# First hatchie setup



## bdav70 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thought i'd send you my first click-clack I have made for my wheatbelt stimson which should be ready to go from the breeder around Xmas time.

Based on a sticky thread on DIY click-clacks I made this using a 10l tub from bunnings (which I understand is slightly overkill for size)

Anyway, here is the logic of everything within:

- Holes soldered on lid and around
- black contact added to three sides for security for the little guy
- 2x dowell 'perches' for climbing (as per thread)
- 1x toilet roll (i hear they love them as an alternate hide)
- 1x rocky hide (small entrance, from a pet store) and will serve as something rough to assist shedding
- strip of plastic garden lattice (a friend of mine has this in his little one's click-clack and he loves it)
- waterbowl (ceramic)
- plastic plant. i'm not sure about that one, i suspect might not be necessary

NOT PICTURED:
-heat mat
-thermostat
-thermometer
-floor tile (to sit on top of heat mat for even temp)









Hope it helps someone, and and if anyone has any suggestions please let me know!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks nice, is it going to have substrate in there?


----------



## R33C3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Its Hatchie Heaven! It Looks so good


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

top job mate! are you using paper towel as a substrate ?


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 11, 2013)

haha hatchie heaven. I hope so!
I have been deliberating on substrate. I'm leaning towards paper towel just because from what i've read it seems pretty perfect for a small click-clack

Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, use paper towel until you're sure everything is running smoothly, it's easy and clean.


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 11, 2013)

great set up mate


----------



## Riffherper (Nov 11, 2013)

Paper towel is fine but if you are cheap like me newspaper works too


----------



## phatty (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks good

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------

